#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help understanding girlfriend message on facebook.

## aribald

Basically, i will report the full discussion beetwen my girl friend and one of her friends on facebook. Thank you very much to help, i'm currently learning Thai and would like to understand it, but reading will come later. I tried google translate, but that's not very clear. I need to understand her real feelings towards me, and i feel recently she acted strange, then goes this long message:

Her: กูจะบอกอะไรให้นะ เพื่อนเหี้ยๆกูไม่เอาหลอก
 จะตบกับกูได้นะตัวๆเลย
 กูไม่ชอบพวกเก่งแต่ในเฟส
 แล้วกูก็ไม่ได้หาเรื่ิองมึงก่อนด้วย
 อยู่ดีๆก็มาโพสต์ด่ากูเฉย กูงง วะ เออ
 แล้วอีกอย่าง. เรื่องที่มึงช่วยกูให้กูไปอยู่บ้านมึงอะ
 จบไปนานละ กูช่วยเหลือมึงมากกว่าที่มึงช่วยกูสะอีกนะ   ไม่ไปทำ3-4วันไม่มีเงินใครเลี้ยงมึง กูกับซอง
 อีกสัสไม่คิดเงินสักบาท แต่มึงนี่ คิดกับกูทุกอย่าง

Friend: ใครว่ะมึว

Her: อีกรุ้ง

Her: กูอยู่ดีๆแม้งอยากจะมีเรื่องกับกู

Her: มันหาว่ากูไปแอดเฟสมัน

Friend: เอาแม้งเลย จะไปกลัวเหี้ยไรมัน

Her: กุจะไปแอดเฟสมันพออะไรวะ

Friend: ลบดิ เสนียนป่าวๆ

Her: กูม่กลัวยุแล้ว

Her: ตัวๆเลย

Friend: จัดดิมึง

Her:กุบ็ลอกเฟสมัน มันคิดว่ากูกลัวมันเว้ย

Friend: เลิกบล็อกดิ แล้วเข้าไปคุยกับมัน นัดเลย

Her:เลิกบล็อกละ

Her: แต่กุคิดว่ามันคงไม่ตัวๆกันกุหรอ

Friend: กูว่ามันหมาหมู่เอาป่ะ

Her: หมู่มาก็ตามนั้นอะจัดไป

Her: มาด่ากูปากดีมันมากกว่าอีกสัส ไปโพสต์ด่ากุ ในเฟส กุยัง งง อะ เรื่องไรอะ ไรสาระ

Her: ให้คนโน้นคนนี้มาทักแชท

Her: จะเอาคนอื่นมาช่วย ไม่กล้าเจอ. ตัวต่อตัวไง

Thank you very much in advance for your time !

----------


## pseudolus

To paraphrase... she's not your girlfriend in the way you think she is.

----------


## kingwilly

If you think she is strange and you have to spy on her, then yes, there is a problem.

----------


## FlyFree

Seems pretty clear and to the point. She hates your guts.


Her: I will tell you. People do not take a damn fool.
 I have to slap on my own yet.
 I do not like it, but in phase.
 And I do not want you to Crank before.
 Suddenly the post I think I think I still do.
 Then another. Stories you help me let me go home, I do.
 Over a long time I help you more than you help me clean again. Do not go 3-4 days without money, you do not feed the envelope.
 I do not mind paying a few baht McCluskey, but I think this is my everything.

 Friend: who's the dark

 Her: The Rainbow

 Her: I suddenly your mother wants to have an affair with me.

 Her: It's for me to add that phase of it.

 Friend: I'm afraid your mother's damn it.

 Her: Lowest to add Phase I think it's enough.

 Friend: Remove the Senivong a repeatedly.

 Her: I do not fear the offseason.

 Her: The yet

 Friend: I organized the

 Her: simulated robot peeling phase it. I think i am afraid it bad.

 Friend: Unblock the appointment and then go talk to him yet.

 Her: Unblock the

 Her: I think it would be a cook well cook it.

 Friend: I took it Hmahmoe me.

 Her: among them was that I held.

 Her: Well, it insults my mouth over the next week, to post insults simulated phase Lowest still confused about how it's ridiculous.

 Her: the people there came add chat.

 Her: I do not want people to help. Dissed me.

----------


## pseudolus

That looks like google translate to me FlyFree. 

Usually translations like this need a good understanding of the regional slang. To this extent we need to know where in Thailand she actually comes from rather than what she told us. Best way is to post a picture of her and our resident experts will know where she is from and what the message says. 

No picture.//// no translation.

----------


## FlyFree

Panties also add context.

----------


## pseudolus

> Panties also add context.


But not on her. They need to be off her. Best way to know which part of isaan your mattress warrior comes from is to see her in the nuddy. Hell maybe one of her other sponsors will spot her and put you out  of your misery. 


Oh and would you be disgusted if you found her putting your private messages on an internet webboard?  :ourrules:

----------


## aribald

> To paraphrase... she's not your girlfriend in the way you think she is.


Thanks for your answer, but could you please be a little more precise?

For her skin color, she's a colored Thaï, and she's hidding herself from the sun so it's her original color. She told me she only lived in Bangkok. That's all i know.

And for her message diffused on Internet, i think she don't care because she and her friends don't speak english at all.

I can communicate with her on basic Thai but don't understand Thai writings.

----------


## withnallstoke

Your girlfriend is a faggot.

Only queers and kids use facebook.

FACT.

----------


## Neverna

Your girlfriend uses a lot of foul language!! She'd put a squad of brickies to shame!

----------


## somtamslap

Gu this Gu that. More Gu than a wanking convention.

----------


## aribald

Omagad, this thread is full of trolls.

Is there only one good guy around to seriously translate me this text?

----------


## adzt1

Marry her!

----------


## Chittychangchang

She is basically saying that you are a nice kind hearted man who will take care of her long time.

She is a bit worried about brokering the subject of her mothers sinsot and who will look after her 2 thai kids, 3 dogs, 4 cats and pet python if she has to be dragged half way around the world to live in your country if you agree to the sinsot.

She would also like to have reconstructive surgery down below(designer vagina) as the last decade working in Nana as taken it's toll.

quite an interesting conversation, thanks for sharing.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Wow...He got great advice...Or not...

Why is he so red?...

----------


## wasabi

Do not waste your time writing to the Agony Aunt in your local newspaper, if it's the "Sun " then agony Aunt in " The Sun " has no real correspondents ,so she writes soft porn instead.
At least on here you get real Agony Aunts, they may not be able to write soft porn stories to keep the readers happy, they just shoot from the hip.
PS thanks guy's belly aching laughter at your Agony Aunt skills.

----------


## Bettyboo

I thought I read something about spaghetti and the 3rd day of the month being lucky, but some others on here are better at reading Thai than I am.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I eat some form of spaghetti fairly regularly...Maybe eating it on the 3rd of the month might produce a double whammy of luck...

Wrap it in tinfoil and throw it on the "barbie"...Heh...

----------


## Chittychangchang

^^^ aribald?

----------


## VocalNeal

> Omagad, this thread is full of trolls.


Kettle calling the pot?

As for the girl you either like he and her extended family, either (husband,kids) and friends or you don't.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Basically she is arguing with her friend, her friend wants to borrow money and because your gf said no there is a bit of a slanging match.

Case closed

----------


## toddaniels

FlyFree; How about you plug that chat-sa-peak thai into another b/s online translator,  because you sure can't read thai fer shit...

I dunno that there's a lot of foul language there "Neverna", it's just how people who know each other talk to one another ALL the time.  Now perhaps you run with a different crowd o' thaiz than populate this place, OR perhaps you do know as much about these people as you imagine.. Also with the advent of something called the internet, the rigid social rules of engagement which thaiz follow blindly from birth because it was beaten into their heads as kids is NOT adhered to because they're not face to face. EVERY face book page, every thai language only forum is littered with these terms to the point they're common place... 

I don't see anything there which I don't hear daily spoken by thaiz that are familiar with each other. The informal pronoun use กู/มึง (I, me/you) is oh-so common (as is their misspelling in chat thai).

Thai is a super contextual language (that means context is everything) and often these "chat ripz" don't provide the back story which the two people who are talking about it already know. Another thing is the age factor..  How old are the two people in the conversation.  


Here's a totally off the cuff translation I did of the first part. It's saying something along the lines of; 

กูจะบอกอะไรให้นะ เพื่อนเหี้ยๆกูไม่เอาหลอก what did I tell you, my fucking friend doesn't want to at all 
จะตบกับกูได้นะตัวๆเลย <- (At first I didn't get this, but after googling ตบกับกู it looks like-> wanna mess with me, huh?
กูไม่ชอบพวกเก่งแต่ในเฟส I don't like people who are good only on facebook
แล้วกูก็ไม่ได้หาเรื่ิองมึงก่อนด้วย and then I didn't come make a problem with you before
อยู่ดีๆก็มาโพสต์ด่ากูเฉย กูงง วะ เออ everything was fine, but they came and posted rude things that made me confused, like wtf? 
แล้วอีกอย่าง. เรื่องที่มึงช่วยกูให้กูไปอยู่บ้านมึงอะ and another thing, about the subject of you helping me to go to your house, 
จบไปนานละ กูช่วยเหลือมึงมากกว่าที่มึงช่วยกูสะอีกนะ ไม่ไปทำ3-4วันไม่มีเงินใครเลี้ยงมึง กูกับซอง that has been over for a LONG time already. I have helped you more than you've helped me. didn't go to work for 3 or 4 days, didn't have money who took care of you? Me and (someone else possibly named ซอง) 
อีกสัสไม่คิดเงินสักบาท แต่มึงนี่ คิดกับกูทุกอย่าง  we didn't think about money not even a baht, but you, think about it with me about it all the time. 

Now what I'm not gonna do is translate the rest of that tripe line by line for you.   

It appears to be a conversation about adding (แอดเฟส <- add Face), then blocking someone on face book (บ็ลอกเฟส <- block Face), then talking about unblocking them (เลิกบล็อก <-stop block), then something about how they're thinking it might not be good for them to do it, as it could bring repercussions and/or allow other people to come chat about some undisclosed topic.   

I do gotta ask you man. You say they can't speak engrish at all and you communicate with them in "basic" thai; which could be you can say "sweaty crap" or that you can actually voice a real thought, I dunno.  Still, to me it sounds an awful lot like a slow motion train wreck in progress.. However, that's on you man.. 

That's the best I can do without more context. It's rough because these people already know what's goin' on... Sorry man, Good luck.

----------


## Latindancer

Aribald, I'm surprised that nobody has asked their wife to provide a quick translation. Mine is away today till late, but I'll ask her to tomorrow if you like.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Err already done it.

----------


## withnallstoke

> It appears to be a conversation about adding (แอดเฟส <- add Face), then blocking someone on face book (บ็ลอกเฟส <- block Face), then talking about unblocking them (เลิกบล็อก <-stop block), then something about how they're thinking it might not be good for them to do it, as it could bring repercussions and/or allow other people to come chat about some undisclosed topic.


See.

Facebook is for kids and qweerz.

----------


## Neverna

> I dunno that there's a lot of foul language there "Neverna", it's just how people who know each other talk to one another ALL the time.  Now perhaps you run with a different crowd o' thaiz than populate this place,
> 
> I don't see anything there which I don't hear daily spoken by thaiz that are familiar with each other. The informal pronoun use กู/มึง (I, me/you) is oh-so common (as is their misspelling in chat thai).


Yes, we "run with a different crowd o' thaiz", Tod. I occasionally hear kids and youths speaking like that and occasionally a very rough woman who is more often than not drunk. Thais I know and interact with do not speak like that and do not approve of others speaking like that. But I suppose it's like using foul language in English. What I would say to my close friends wouldn't be the same as I would use with work colleagues, for example, but it would depend on where I was working and who with. If I worked on a building site, maybe I would, but in an office, no way. Horses for courses, but I wouldn't be impressed at all if my wife started speaking like the OP's "girlfriend", and my wife would not be impressed with me if I started using _gu_, _meung_ and _hia_.

----------


## shaggersback

Trashy sluts from Issan talk to each other that way. Respectable Thais do not E-sut I-sut and gohokk each other in normal conversation .. Good friends or not.
Regardless the convo has fuckall content. Couple of slags fb'ing.

----------


## pseudolus

Any pictures of this isaan mattress warrior yet? 

Is this her?

----------


## toddaniels

Now quite possibly you are missing the point here.

I have found ALL demographicz of thaiz speak like this informally, in their close circle of friends. Old, young, doctors, lawyers, etc. There is no "cut off" for who speaks like this and who doesn't.

Contrary to "shaggersback" wordz 'o wisdom; it's not just trashy Isaan slutz who speak like that (watch it there dude, don't forget you're in Surin!!). 

I was at Chula Uni, where the hi-so or pretend hi-so thaiz go and have heard uni students speak exactly this way to one another in the food hallz..

Now of course you're not going to speak in an office environment that way "Neverna", just as you wouldn't speak like that in english in the same environment.  BUT at home, in your neighborhood, with co-workers outside the office and people you're on super informal terms with, that's pretty common thai speak.. 

Here's a news flash; thaiz curse, swear, use profanity regularly just like white people do; which is often and with feeling.

There is NOTHING wrong with the way those two are interacting; especially for a facebook page where people have to be friended to see their page, and people speak very informally.. 

As I said, EVERY forum out there in the thai language is filled with this type of talk.

Then again,  I could be wrong because I'm not married to a white skinned, thai-chinese (thai-nese) gurl, whose family is richer than God, like all you guyz are. 

Lets just agree to disagree and leave it at that. I'm okay with the fact you guys don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.

About the only thing you guyz managed to get right was it was just b/s chatting on facebook.

----------


## shaggersback

I'm not in Surin with the trashy sluts mate I'm in Phuket with them ..
If you present that dialogue to a presentable Thai lady they would most certainly take offence to it .. I know .. I presented it to a group of four at work after your reply.
U may be talking about Thai males. 
I'm sure they are all about the " fuck u fuck her and fuck off " 
Nice ladies don't use profanity. 
End of.

----------


## thaimeme

> FlyFree; How about you plug that chat-sa-peak thai into another b/s online translator, because you sure can't read thai fer shit...
> 
> I dunno that there's a lot of foul language there "Neverna", it's just how people who know each other talk to one another ALL the time. Now perhaps you run with a different crowd o' thaiz than populate this place, OR perhaps you do know as much about these people as you imagine.. Also with the advent of something called the internet, the rigid social rules of engagement which thaiz follow blindly from birth because it was beaten into their heads as kids is NOT adhered to because they're not face to face. EVERY face book page, every thai language only forum is littered with these terms to the point they're common place... 
> 
> I don't see anything there which I don't hear daily spoken by thaiz that are familiar with each other. The informal pronoun use กู/มึง (I, me/you) is oh-so common (as is their misspelling in chat thai).
> 
> Thai is a super contextual language (that means context is everything) and often these "chat ripz" don't provide the back story which the two people who are talking about it already know. Another thing is the age factor.. How old are the two people in the conversation. 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, Toddly....
Looks as if there are a couple of us that can read it as it is intended.
It's not school book literal Thai.

As some know, Thai [in veritable circles] can be incredibly complex and diverse, less the written form than verbal - even though a incredible rich cyber form of the language has developed over the years.

Quite evident by observing Thai language forums, blogs, social networking.

----------


## aribald

Thanks for the answers.

After reading it multiple times, i think i'm not the subject of her message.

I'm quite surprised though she's talking that vulgarly. The girl i know is so shy and discreete! She's young as well (20).

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Nice to see you're in the green, aribald...

----------


## bowie

> Nice ladies don't use profanity.


Gotta agree with shaggerback - doesn't matter how familiar you are or informal the setting - gutter language is gutter language. I don't oft hear it - period.

----------


## armstrong

> Respectable Thais do not E-sut I-sut and gohokk each other in normal conversation .. Good friends or not.


in my experience they do,  not when out with people they don't know but in their house and socializing, taking the piss out of each other is a rather funny hobby.

----------


## armstrong

> If you present that dialogue to a presentable Thai lady they would most certainly take offence to it .. I know .. I presented it to a group of four at work after your reply.


how embarrassing.   i hope you don't mind them gossiping about you behind your back at work.

----------


## wasabi

Why don't we all post extracts from our Thai Female partners Facebook conversations on here, and let all the experts explain to us stupid lot weather it is hi so Thai or common Thai.
Basically My Mary's Facebook site is of no interest to Me, but I forced to participate by supplying English spelling during sentenc construction, then after spelling out Boreing messages " I cooked Sirloin steak for My Husband "
Then it's look at this picture or story , I ask every time, " Do I know them?"
No
"I am not interested "
No getting away with that, I still have to endure the Thai soap on Facebook.

----------


## shaggersback

Sure , they love a bit of goss. Havnt heard them speak ill of anyone tho, everyone knows their place.
They know the crack on farang as well , and always asume that the farangs mia is from Esaan.
Nice Thai girls are a hoot mate, get out and meet some.

----------


## Chittychangchang

It's the "Line" app on the phones that is annoying

----------


## Iceman123

> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> After reading it multiple times, i think i'm not the subject of her message.
> 
> I'm quite surprised though she's talking that vulgarly. The girl i know is so shy and discreete! She's young as well (20).


Having had my wife translate, I would suggest that your lady is scum. I suggest you move along to the next bar for maybe better pickings.

----------


## toddaniels

"shaggersback" and others' you guyz missed the point entirely. 

It's NOT that the constructs are vulgar, just overly familiar and colloquial. Obviously showing it to four work associates; who you don't have that intimate of a relationship with, seeing as they a workers where you work is a non-starter. I highly doubt those workers are equals to you in any way shape or form and I doubt you go out, sit at a local bar or food establishment, chew the fat and talk shit about this or that person like thaiz do either.

Thai is a very regimented and stratified society to interact in (especially for thaiz, less so for white people). A thai would never speak that way to someone older, someone in a better job, who wore better clothes, was better educated, and/or who fell under a myriad of other mostly imaginary criteria. However they would most definitely without a doubt speak that way to their close personal friends..

Again, you're asking the wrong audience. Of course all you guyz with thai wives are gonna say "my missus doesn't speak that way".. This conversation was NOT a missus to her husband, not a wife to their child, but evidently from two very youngish (I'd guess no more than mid-20'z) thai gurlz.

The real truth is; this is exactly how the thai youth of today interacts with one another, especially to their "friendz" on facebook on thai language only web-forums, via LINE, We-chat, SMS and to their close friends in real life situations. 

Like I said, let's just agree that you don't know shit from Shinola about thai social interactions and what compels thaiz to vary the register in which they converse and/or interact with other thaiz and leave it at that. 

Take off your rose colored glasses and listen to these people talking to one another around you. 

There's a high chance because you're a foreigner that the thaiz conversing around you won't vary the register in which they're speaking to another thai in the least. This is because the general consensus amongst most thaiz is; white people can't speak/understand thai fer shit..

It's starting to sound from the rhetoric you guys are spouting that you're beating a dead whore.. err horse... Sayin' it ain't so doesn't mean it ain't, only that you can't/won't see it..

----------


## Mole

I was gonna say to OP, yeah you moron! They're talking about somebody else and not about you at all.

I hope this girl stay away from a paranoid stalker like you or you may dig something more in the future.

I'm a native Thai and Thais will change register and their wording according to who they speak with.

In this case, she is furious and is talking to one of her best friends and although the language is crude, but so is her mood and you're gonna use a few profanities when you're furious.

Oh, I'm sure your missus would utter a few of those words in that text if they would be in a bad enough mood. If never ever, then I can surely say that your missus is either lying, or some kind of weird freak.

----------


## baldrick

> taking the piss out of each other is a rather funny hobby.


and taking the piss out of the falang - if they are not , then they probably do not like you




> It's the "Line" app on the phones that is annoying


LINE is quite a handy app chat , voice and video that works well - except for the massive emoticons

----------


## kingwilly

> except for the massive emoticons


deleted it for that reason. 

Good for teenagers and thai females.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I'm a native Thai and Thais will change register and their wording according to who they speak with.


Interesting, Mole...Thanks for that...




> Oh, I'm sure your missus would utter a few of those words in that text if they would be in a bad enough mood. If never ever, then I can surely say that your missus is either lying, or some kind of weird freak.


Heh...Well said...We are indeed the same all over the world...But there are still morons here who tell the guys to get a new bar girl...Funny how that works...

----------


## shaggersback

just overly familiar and colloquial. Obviously showing it to four work associates; who you don't have that intimate of a relationship with, seeing as they a workers where you work is a non-starter. I highly doubt those workers are equals to you in any way shape or form and I doubt you go out, sit at a local bar or food establishment, chew the fat and talk shit about " Quote.

You assumed incorrectly but nevermind. 
Yes we are work colleagues and we do go out all the time as a group and socialize.
I do like to hang out with the lowlife , have lived in Surin in the moobahn , central Thailand cities , provinces in the south and west of Bkk , working socializing , pissing It up all over .
Your watering down your argument .. At first everybody speaks that way .. Then its only close friends ..and now its Thai youth on social networks who talk like that.
Weak tea for granma . Lowlife thai girls are great fun when used properly. Ie single use only.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Mole
> 
> I'm a native Thai and Thais will change register and their wording according to who they speak with.
> 
> 
> Interesting, Mole...Thanks for that...
> 
> We are indeed the same all over the world


Thais aren't unique in that regard. I would say that is pretty universal. Standard - excepting a few chavs and a few from the pikey community.

----------


## Ozcol

I showed my wife and 15  yo step daughter the message , at different  times , the wife was not impressed at all , the daughter laughed and said normal, but did not give a translation.

----------

